# The Coal Train



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Where's it at?*

Where's it at?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Southern Md Archers

http://md-archery.org/sma.htm


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

This is posted under 3D and Field; which is it?


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Thanks Hornet*

Thanks Hornet

I forgot getting old I guess


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

carlosii said:


> This is posted under 3D and Field; which is it?


Yes, both actually.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll be there.. I think..  :cheers:


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Hope to see*

Hope to see you there Sticky, maybe we can get Hornet and his boys up on one of the 2 days.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

My boys....other then VaVince most of my boys are Md shooters. They already hit them 

I would have been at the last one if we BG, Grimace and I didn't go to Jarlicker's. 

But I think it may be time to go drop the hammer on a round at SMA :wink:


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Come get ya some!!!*

The coarse has been only cleaned once!!

I was not there, but the old boys tell me it is so, so come get ya some.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I know all about what's been done there....I used to be a memeber there. I think it has been cleaned but I am not 100% sure I still think it may be a 559. 

But I aint talking about cleaning it.....but a mid 40s round is very possible :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know all about what's been done there....I used to be a memeber there. I think it has been cleaned but I am not 100% sure I still think it may be a 559.
> 
> But I aint talking about cleaning it.....but a mid 40s round is very possible :wink:


Ronny Lewis son shot it clean a couple of years ago.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*I believe thats the name I was given*



Rattleman said:


> Ronny Lewis son shot it clean a couple of years ago.


Fry guy and Walker told me that was who cleaned it.
Also said Larry shot 559 on it a yearor two before that.:smile:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It's looking like Sunday for me, Nino and Sticky...haven't talked to anyone else. 

Well I have talked to Grimace but he isn't sure if he is coming over yet.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Great Day*

Has a great day today, looking for a repeat tomarrow.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's looking like Sunday for me, Nino and Sticky...haven't talked to anyone else.
> 
> Well I have talked to Grimace but he isn't sure if he is coming over yet.


I snuck a day in yesterday, and I'm glad I did.. :chortle: Shot ok, considering a new setup that was it's first time out on a course, it did just fine.. Archer's Mark helped me nail all my marks from 20-80, just had to tweak my bunnies and all was good.

The course was in great shape, the weather held out, and da sausages were da bomb.. :hungry: :tongue:

Thanks for a great shoot SMA! :yo: :cheers:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I snuck a day in yesterday, and I'm glad I did.. :chortle: Shot ok, considering a new setup that was it's first time out on a course, it did just fine.. Archer's Mark helped me nail all my marks from 20-80, just had to tweak my bunnies and all was good.
> 
> The course was in great shape, the weather held out, and da sausages were da bomb.. :hungry: :tongue:
> 
> Thanks for a great shoot SMA! :yo: :cheers:


New Setup?? What have I missed? You jumping ship? lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> New Setup?? What have I missed? You jumping ship? lol


He got new strings.....not a new setup :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> He got new strings.....not a new setup :chortle:


lol.. ok.. that makes more sense. I've had way too much time on my hands this weekend with the crappy weather. I've been looking at some bows in the classifieds that smell like apple pie... Save me Sticky, Save me!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> New Setup?? What have I missed? You jumping ship? lol


 No, just gave the kitty a facelift, thus had to re 'set it up'.. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. ok.. that makes more sense. I've had way too much time on my hands this weekend with the crappy weather. I've been looking at some bows in the classifieds that smell like apple pie... Save me Sticky, Save me!!!


You just need to shoot!! I'm blockin you from classifieds now.. :bolt: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> You just need to shoot!! I'm blockin you from classifieds now.. :bolt: :chortle: :chortle:


If the dude wants a real bow :zip:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> You just need to shoot!! I'm blockin you from classifieds now.. :bolt: :chortle: :chortle:


NNnnnnnnooooooooo!! I will go into withdrawal.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> If the dude wants a real bow :zip:


He's got a real bow.. that shot the lights out in another's hands.. so.. it ain't the bow.  :nono: :lol: :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> NNnnnnnnooooooooo!! I will go into withdrawal.....


:heh:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. ok.. that makes more sense. I've had way too much time on my hands this weekend with the crappy weather. I've been looking at some bows in the classifieds that smell like apple pie... Save me Sticky, Save me!!!


Dude you change your set up more often than I change my socks, but at least that change makes sense. 
Should have never sold your apple in the first place.

As for me another week end sitting on the sidelines. I did get to shoot a half the other day though. I shot like chit, but still managed to get with in 2 points of my PB on the top half at TA. For some reason that side always eats me alive. I shoot the hard/long targets good on that side, but give up too many of the easy points. If I could get through that side with out screwing up the close shots I would have no problem shooting 70+ on that side.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Dude you change your set up more often than I change my socks, but at least that change makes sense.
> Should have never sold your apple in the first place.
> 
> As for me another week end sitting on the sidelines. I did get to shoot a half the other day though. I shot like chit, but still managed to get with in 2 points of my PB on the top half at TA. For some reason that side always eats me alive. I shoot the hard/long targets good on that side, but give up too many of the easy points. If I could get through that side with out screwing up the close shots I would have no problem shooting 70+ on that side.


Dude you seem to have a hard time understanding that he is NEW.....he doesn't know what works for him.....so it's trial and error just like everyone else did and still does. This seems to make sense to EVERYONE but you for some reason :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> He's got a real bow.. that shot the lights out in another's hands.. so.. it ain't the bow.  :nono: :lol: :darkbeer:


and he had them for sale for a reason :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Dude you change your set up more often than I change my socks, but at least that change makes sense.
> Should have never sold your apple in the first place.


Well, as I have admitted in private with both you and Hornet, now that I have gotten past my shoulder problem, which was why I initially didn't like the draw cycle on the Pro Elite, I do wish I had given it a chance. I shouldn't have made that decision before I had even really learned to shoot right and develop my form, etc. I have 2 S4's right now and I'm debating unloading one of them and getting something else to play with. We will see...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Dude you seem to have a hard time understanding that he is NEW.....he doesn't know what works for him.....so it's trial and error just like everyone else did and still does. This seems to make sense to EVERYONE but you for some reason :noidea:


You don't think I know that? I'm just busting his balls the same way you bust mine every time I post something.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

right.....:icon_1_lol:

you tell him the same thing in person :chortle: and stop posting crazy :zip: and I won't bust your balls


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

so I will ask you guys opinion.. would you think I was nuts if I looked at an Alphamax 35? I'm thinking that shorter ATA fits me better. Like Dave noticed on the range at DCWC when I was shooting my Alien. I think with my short draw, the shorter bows fit me better. Only question is what holding would be like.. Of course I could stay in the same ATA range with another Pro Elite or Ultra Elite, etc.. I'm tempted to try the Dave Cousins approach....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> right.....:icon_1_lol:
> 
> you tell him the same thing in person :chortle: and stop posting crazy :zip: and I won't bust your balls




So I don't play a different personality online, than I do offline. I bust all my friends balls both online, and off. But they all know that it is nothing but friendly ribbing.

And we both know you would bust my balls no matter what I post. I could post that the sky is blue, and you'd bust my nutz about it. If you didn't I would start to wonder what I did to piss you off lol.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Great Shoot*

Thanks for all the support and Making our Coal Train a success.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brad you guys had the range in fantastic condition. Wish I could have shot on Sunday as well.


----------



## sunbun09 (May 24, 2010)

*Giving Thanks*

I would like to thank the Southern Maryland Archers Coal Train Shoot for the fun and interesting weekend I had up there!! It was my very first real shoot and as fun as it was I had no idea how sore I'd be after shooting for two days, haha. The people I meet were great and the field range my father and I shot was just beautiful.

~Sunny~


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Sunny*

You and your Dad are welcome, glad you enjoyed it.
Feel free to come back any time.


----------



## sunbun09 (May 24, 2010)

Hehe, thanks, we might be up there quite a bit if we decide to get your membership! :high5:

~Sunny~


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

sunbun09 said:


> Hehe, thanks, we might be up there quite a bit if we decide to get your membership! :high5:
> 
> ~Sunny~


Only thing is the commute would be a bear.


----------

